# Calling the darkside,,,, are you ready for Moore????



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mr Moore,,,, now that yu have mastered the box,,,, reckon its time to get into the corners????????

I know it ain't fair to call ya out on open forum,,, but ya know,,,,, you,re abit stubborn:whistling2:

Corners are fully 1/2 your time by hand,,,,, since your so good with the box (seriously),,,, don't ya think ya need to make the corners abit easier on yourself???????:yes:



hummmmmmm????????:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Exactly :thumbsup: Corner tools are a huge time saver therefore a money maker, no matter what the financial outlay to get started, the more you spend on a tool the more you are determined to make it work.
I heard the 3" plastic body Tapepro head is floating around looking for another tester, Moore could have been a candidate if he already had the gear to go with it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought he already had everything he needed for angles?
I know he has a CP tube?... Didn't he get some stuff from Mudslingr?
I think Moore's been experimenting with his angles. Doing some every now and then with a flusher.
But I think still applying the mud with a dunny brush or lambs wool roller.
Not full out using tools.
I'm pretty sure he's got his own MacGyver method using half and half.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got an offer for ya Moore, in the making. An older gun with a bit of repair is coming my way in a week or so, if I can get it up and running it's yours.... for a few months, if you're up for it


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Moore does have a corner box.... I think he got fron an old arsehole:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> I've got an offer for ya Moore, in the making. An older gun with a bit of repair is coming my way in a week or so, if I can get it up and running it's yours.... for a few months, if you're up for it


There's nothing like cramming something down someones throat. If it doesn't pan out Philma, I have a couple spare zooks in good running order and an extra gooseneck to boot. There always available for moore to take-out on loan:yes:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Mr Moore,,,, now that yu have mastered the box,,,, reckon its time to get into the corners????????
> 
> I know it ain't fair to call ya out on open forum,,, but ya know,,,,, you,re abit stubborn:whistling2:
> 
> ...


It's great to see you chime in moore often Capt!! REALLY! :yes:
I will get a roller and a smaller head soon enough then get serious with the angle box [promise] ..Stubborn???,,,,Yes!,,,But I aint stupid! I don't use the flat boxes for the speed ..I can't hand finish a seam as level and clean as a box ..I find the angle heads are the same In this matter..
I have another 27 years to go In this trade ..so I got plenty of time ta learn something new..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> I've got an offer for ya Moore, in the making. An older gun with a bit of repair is coming my way in a week or so, if I can get it up and running it's yours.... for a few months, if you're up for it


 I'm a little sceered of dem things!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Moore does have a corner box.... I think he got fron an old arsehole:whistling2:


Yes.. and it came with the handle..:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm a little sceered of dem things!!!


Moore. Take it from a zooka newbie, they are not as scary as they look. Just don't run hot mud through it for your first time.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Moore. Take it from a zooka newbie, they are not as scary as they look. Just don't run hot mud through it for your first time.


Yea Gaz u tell him!!!:yes:
How's it workin now Gaz as not heard from u in a while?


----------

